# Google Chrome - New Posts search anomaly



## domtyler (17 Sep 2008)

*Showing results 1 to 25 of 499 
Search took 0.10 seconds; generated 6 minute(s) ago*


When I click on the New Posts link in Google Chrome I get the message above. It never updates, just gives the same results that it did the first time I clicked it. Anyone got any ideas why this happens or how it can be avoided?


----------



## bonj2 (17 Sep 2008)

Do you also find with the text in multiline text boxes, some of the characters you've just types don't show - they're there, but they don't render till you change the selection point.
Quite cool how you can increase the size of text boxes though and start incognito mode.


----------



## Shaun (17 Sep 2008)

domtyler said:


> *Showing results 1 to 25 of 499 *
> *Search took 0.10 seconds; generated 6 minute(s) ago*
> 
> 
> When I click on the New Posts link in Google Chrome I get the message above. It never updates, just gives the same results that it did the first time I clicked it. Anyone got any ideas why this happens or how it can be avoided?



I've not used Chrome, but I would hazard a guess at some sort of caching issue?

Can you clear the cache and try again?

Also, are there Caching options, such as "check once" - "check each time page is loaded" etc. ?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

